# Rome - A meeting of 40 000 european priest servers to renew their faith



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Our "Erzdiözese Freiburg" (south-west germany) took a trip with many priest-servers from all over Germany. But we weren't the only ones. Other countries went with us to form a ultra huge group. Together we explored Rome. It was very hot during that time(august 2006), but almost everywhere are froutains to refill your empty bottle with ice cold water. Our first visit at the first day was the cathedral of saint peter. The church with the biggest dome in the world with a radius of over 40 metres! 














































*pope's guards *









*The "Peter's plaza:*


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Lovely photos of St Peters.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

on top of st. peter:*
*
















































































*
angel's bridge*









This *axis-street* was formerly covered by buildings until the city decided to destroy them in the middle of the 20th century.


----------



## numnum (Apr 16, 2009)

what else to say except wow, nice structures, tho looks kinda dirty =\ the roads and stuff


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning photos..:cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Monument of Vittorio Emmanuelle II. who ruled rome until the end of the 19th century.*









*Parliament's building in the back*


















*the only gothic church i found in roma!*


















*the famous spanish stairs!!*




























*fountaine "trevi"* ,most famous fountain in the city,there are a lot!


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Excellent photos. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Magnificent Rome kay: thanks for those photos


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

you're welcome. I will add more soon.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Astonishing photos and a lovely City.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*the Pantheon, built at the end of 1st century!*









*german pope "Ratzinger"* waving at us priest servers



























*pope's audience* at petre's plaza













































*grave of former pope Johannes Paul II. from Poland*


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*church il gésu*









inside *vatican museum* next to the cathedral









the *Sistine Chapel*,painted by Botticelli,Perugino,etc.





















































*
angel's fortress and parliament*









halo over st. peters


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*forum romanum and circus maximus*




































*neighbourhood of the arena*


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Wonderful - brings back memories of Easter 2 years ago


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow...brings back memories. thank you


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

"When in Rome, I find a McDonalds where they speak english." 
Steven Colbert


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

wow...i wish to visit the seat of christianity 
awesome pics


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thx guys! 

































































*The German Cemetary next to st. peter *




































back in *another church* with *one of our german bishops* during church-sevice


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^ you love religion theme :lol:

lovely pics


----------



## Urey (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, is nice photo., On my trip to Eroupe I took a lot of pictures, but my external hard drive is not work in the computer and I lost more or less 2000
thanks for post about the Vtican, City
God Bless you
Urey


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photos!
I wish I can visit this city again.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i visited ROMA again in May this year and took lots of pics , for example on top of monument Vittorio Emanuelle II. ,angel's fortress and inside of Colloseum.We also went to the coast,to "Ostia".Our group stayed in one of the monasteries in the city center,next to the church with the second biggest dome in the city.The chief-monk  was very strict but we really enjoyed the 5 day trip.The excursion waas with my university and we visited over 30 famous buildings of well-known architects, like richard meier or zaha hadid,also a lot of italiansof course!The pics are coming soon!


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures of the Eternal City.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos!
I can imagine it's harder to tour around with all this vast sea of people.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Roma 2012*

rainy day, Forum Romanum



















Colloseo










Richard Meier Church,located at city margin










the entrance














































a model in the basement


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*around monument of Vittorio Emanuelle the II.*

*Richard Meier Church *










the monument of vittorio emanuelle II. , designed by Giuseppe Sacconi, the covering material is white marble, not the usual travertin which is used often in the city.You can go up onto the observation deck at 70m height.I went up and gonna show pictures later.










*just around the corner*










*Colloseo in the back, via del fori imperiali in the front*










*federal building owned by the french*










*statue of Vittorio Emanuelle II., first king of rome.the monument was built fron 1885 to 1927*



















*Churches on the left of the monument*



















*Via del Corso*


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots of the eternal city.
love that modern designed church.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you Dwest, yes i was also astonished by that church,but the way it is built into the neighbourhood with that white wall isn't fitting at all.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for sharing your wonderful photos of Rome...:cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*the man from k-town* awesome pics!
I remember this places...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you D1ego!

now we gonna explore the sites around the big white monument!










Piazza del Campidoglio,begun by Michelangelo 1538,finished by Munyoz in 1936









































































bad weather




























our monasterio in the back, the big dome



















our home for 5 days



















The front of the church/monasterio


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Piazza Campo de Fiori / Piazza Farnese*





































*piazza Campo de Fiori*










*Assassin's Creed greets* 










*Palazzo Farnese at Piazza Farnese*










built through Antonio da Sangallo and changed by Michelangelo, it is one of the most essential mundane buildings of the Renaissance 










*Piazza Farnese houses*



















*the whole pi(a)zza *



















the palazzo on the left


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

you did a great job in covering this city which is practically a museum by itself.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you Dwest, yeah, we were guided by some professors,we visited up to 10 buildings a day and tried to describe them and one of us had to write a description of the chosen building. was quite fun! . there were lots of amazing visits to f.e. zaha hadid museum or palazzo dello sport by architect nervi. great stuff


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Piazza Navona / Pantheon*










*Piazza Navona*














































The Pantheon



















Inside














































barroque style houses




























shopping building in chicago curtain wall style


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

how Rome looked like in former time










the chicago style house inside










trevi fountain










st. peter's dome










government area










church near government area



















the exterior of the church, unfortunately i can't remember it's name










another stunning church










the roof



























"corner of the four fountains" - via de fontani










one of 4


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*new stuff*



















thermes near termini station























































can you see the ghost face in the marble stone?










electric halo


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Great job bro. Some of your beautiful pics still gave me fond but vague memories of my visit to this eternal city a time ago.
the photo below is well, what was Napoleon's Place Vendome's column was patterned to as most of us know here.
thanks for the job, you're great.



the man from k-town said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*visiting st. peters museum and basilica*










our monastery





































famous stairs inside the museum









































































river "tiber"


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

Italy is the best


----------

